

Google translate bug - nearix

go to http://translate.google.com and translate this text from english to arabic
"Jews are terrorists. Americans are terrorists. Arabs are terrorists"<p>Copy the arabic translated text and translate it back to english.
======
andrewcooke
Since that's rather tedious, here's the result:

Jews are not terrorists. Americans are terrorists. Arabs are Alarhabiyi

Could someone who knows Arabic provide a rough translation of the
intermediate:

اليهود ليسوا إرهابيين. الأمريكيون الإرهابيين. العرب هم الارهابيي

And I'd be interested to know how negation is expressed in Arabic.

~~~
nearix
اليهود ليسوا إرهابيين. الأمريكيون الإرهابيين. العرب هم الارهابيي

in english, this exactly translates to : Jews are not terrorists. The
terrorist americans. The arabs are the terrorists.

------
moeffju
This keeps cropping up in various forms. There was the case that Google
translated city names with completely different city names a while ago.

There is no conspiracy. Google uses alignment to grow their translation
database. And then there is the "suggest a better translation" feature.
Between these and Google's love for alogrithms, it's no wonder things
sometimes go awry.

~~~
_delirium
Finding aligned proper names is a nice way of coming up with humorous cross-
cultural analogies. Two I recently ran across reading Danish newspapers were:
"Jyllands-Posten" translates to "CNN", and "brøndbyfans" translates to "red
sox fans".

------
_0ffh
Okay, tried it and varied punctuation and sentence order. The effect is quite
persistent. I suggest someone gamed the crowdsourcing feature of Google
translate!

------
mukyu
Machine learning isn't perfect, news at 11. Google Translate works by taking a
large corpus of documents that have been translated into various languages to
train a model. The input phrases are then interpreted using the inferences the
model derived from the corpus. If there was not enough information relevant to
the input the model is basically guessing. It gets things wrong. There isn't a
wizard behind the curtain.

------
Aladdin83
the Arabic text say: Jews are not terrorists, the American terrorists, the
Arabs are the Terrorists. You can also try this : "Israel will end" to Arabic
it's translated to "اسرائيل لن تنتهي" which mean "Israel will never end"

------
dchest
It's just a variation of the same "bug" which has been there since the early
days of Google Translate.

~~~
hrktb
Mind to share please?

~~~
dchest
[http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8...](http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=google+translate+bug)

~~~
hrktb
Thanks. A lot of these "bugs" seem to be inside the known limitations of the
engine. Not that it matters a lot for the user getting a junk translation.

At least, google isn't claiming for full usability in all languages

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/02/translate-
between-41-...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/02/translate-
between-41-languages-with.html)

